# At stake or At steak?



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Does euro-english use steak or stake?

I get hungry with steak. 


http://eurosport.yahoo.com/29022008/58/merckx-dignity-steak.html


Merckx: Dignity at steak

Eurosport - Fri, 29 Feb 16:06:00 2008 

Belgian great Eddy Merckx has called on cycling's authorities to settle their recent disagreements and help the sport regain its dignity.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bas said:


> Does euro-english use steak or stake?
> 
> I get hungry with steak.
> 
> ...


stake...it's a typo


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Mmmmm, steak.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Mmmmm, steak.


What kind of petals do you have on your bike?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What kind of petals do you have on your bike?


What sort of breaks do you have on your rode bike??


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> What sort of breaks do you have on your rode bike??


The boffins there fixed it.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I've seen these gems in various correspondence recently:
"...waisting time..."
"...mute point"
"...layed down"

Not to mention the continued butchering of "they're their there."


----------

